# Stone Carving



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

Is it fun?


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

lukachuki said:


> Is it fun?



Intense, but enjoyable.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

I probably spent 1/2 hour or so on each letter. It just seemed like minutes because you are so focused on it.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Looks like fun.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

dom-mas said:


> Anything round is much more difficult than straight. Your S's, 2's, B and C look great.


The second "S" i did came out pretty good.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Poured all day. paperwork then messed around in the shop all afternoon.










about half done.


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Nice. is that a nail you're using? I's ground down square nails and used them as small chisels. I have a small brass mallet just like that one that you have. How do you use it? i don't swing it at all, I sort of cup it in my hand. haven't found a way that's real comfortable yet, but I don't use it often at all.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Looks like a nail, but it's a hand forged chisel made by a blacksmith.
The guy I took the carving class with gave me a few. I found out I need more chisels. A smaller one and a scooped one, for this project anyway.


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

The stone is a scrap piece of honed slate. Carves like butter. A good carver could do some crazy lettering with it.


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

I'm itching to try that.:thumbsup:


----------



## stonecutter (May 13, 2010)

Is that round hammer a 1lb? Love those....I have been using those on the job now for 3 years or so. Just for more precise hits though.....heavy hits will split the handle.


----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

looks fun


----------



## CJKarl (Nov 21, 2006)

Finished it this morning.










Also built an upright stand to do some of the work.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

CJKarl said:


> The stone is a scrap piece of honed slate. Carves like butter. A _*good carver*_ could do some crazy lettering with it.


Won't be long I'd surmise - with your dexterity and acumen, your bypassing high school and headed for college :thumbsup:

really looks cool btw...


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

superseal said:


> with your dexterity and acumen, your bypassing high school and headed for college :thumbsup:


geez sounds like someone sure went to college. Acumen, is that a new superhero group?


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

dom-mas said:


> geez sounds like someone sure went to college. Acumen, is that a new superhero group?


Hey Dom, if you believe that, i got a junk yard to sell you in pacific palisades :whistling,...right next to the nuke plant :laughing:


----------

